# Bay Crappie



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

I now have a place and boat on Sandusky Bay and have never crappie fished there.I have heard that there are some monster slabs.But, where and when? Would be my question.I have heard battery park area in late April,but just don't know.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

:B There are crappie all over the bay, just move till you find them. AND THERE ARE MANY>>>>>MANY>>>>>MONSTER SLABS!!

Battery park is a good place to start, the coal docks, any cove with some isolated wood structure, Johnson Island, etc.

It helps to have a boat and a trolling motor. 

Jig-em' up!


----------



## fbcoachfisherman (Jun 9, 2006)

Is fishing for Crappie in the Bay a timing issue? Are they primarily for the spawning period? In one of my Crappie Lakes, water temperature in the mid 60's is the key for a spawn. Or can they be caught year round?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

fbcoachfisherman said:


> Is fishing for Crappie in the Bay a timing issue? Are they primarily for the spawning period? In one of my Crappie Lakes, water temperature in the mid 60's is the key for a spawn. Or can they be caught year round?


You can catch them well year round.


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

if you dont have a boat you can fish the marinas with good success. i usually walk around in the spring and fish the docks with little spinners, roadrunners, and things like that and catch some monster crappie with an occasional smallmouth or largemouth too.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

twelve-volt-man said:


> if you dont have a boat you can fish the marinas with good success. i usually walk around in the spring and fish the docks with little spinners, roadrunners, and things like that and catch some monster crappie with an occasional smallmouth or largemouth too.


Honestly, that can be the best way to go some days. Be careful about trespassing though. A lot of marinas don't like ppl on thier docks unless they rent a dock there.


----------



## kinzua (Mar 18, 2005)

hows the crappie through the ice there?


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

The son and I would really like to and another fish to our hunt.We will mostly be fishing by boat,but have no problem fishing from shore.I am pretty familiar with the Bay plus I have the help of a gps/sonar and premium charts on the boat at all times.It is just that I have never fished for them in this area.

Oh yeah I am able to troll also just not to shallow for the boat turns 35" of water.But,I can run small planner boards to get in a little closer.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Can you fish in the marinas from your own boat? Is there a public ramp at Battery Park? I have a small boat and want to fish the bay for crappies some but dont know where to put in. I have fished from the boat ramps at Dempsey, Muzirk and Catawba before anyone know how the crappie fishing is around there? How about the marina in East Harbor?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

twistertail said:


> Can you fish in the marinas from your own boat? Is there a public ramp at Battery Park? I have a small boat and want to fish the bay for crappies some but dont know where to put in. I have fished from the boat ramps at Dempsey, Muzirk and Catawba before anyone know how the crappie fishing is around there? How about the marina in East Harbor?


There is a state ramp near the coal docks in downtown Sandusky, fee per drop. Dempsey's is also a good option, though I would do most of my fishing on the SE side of the bay, because that's what I know, but the entire bay holds good numbers. Yest you can fish the marinas from your own boat, but keep in mind other boaters. Honestly, by early April, there aren't many boats in the water, so it's not much of a problem. East and west harbor have the ability to be phenomenal as well. You really just need to get in the water and put in the time. All those places are loaded with crappie, you just need to find them. Look for traditional spots, deep water close by, wood or metal structure, vegitation seems to help.

Watch out for the occassional pike that time of year!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

What kind of bait are you guys using in the Bay? minnows?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

rutty said:


> What kind of bait are you guys using in the Bay? minnows?


IMO, Minnows rule when crappie fishing, but if you want to find the fish I suggest 1.5'' tubs with 1/16 oz head and 2" grubs on a 1/16 or 1/8 oz head. These baits are typically ~ $1 / pkg, so I stock up on all kinds of different colors and find what works. My favorite color all around is a 1.5'' tube with a purple head and chartruse skirt. I love jigging for slab crappie!! If you really want to concentrate on slabs only, try the mini king spinner baits all the way up to a full size bass spinner bait. I've caught my biggest crappie on large spinner baits, while bass fishing of course, I can't get myself to target them specifically throwing one.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Man! All this talk about crappie is getting me hungry!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'm going to plan a weekend up there with my little boat and see what I can find. I'll keep an eye on the reports so I know when they are starting to bite.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

If any of you guys want to double team the crappie fishing sometime, let me know. Send me a PM and we can double up. We can fish out of either of our boats, or double up and spread out and hopeully find the fish and get the other on them as well. It's kind of hard to get me away from the walleye fishing that time of year, but if the crappie are in full swing or the open lake is a mess, I can easily be persuaded.

Till then, fish on!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would like to give it a try.


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that this relatively warm weather keeps up and we get a nice long spring that warms up slowly. The last two springs made it kind of tough on crappie fishing IMO. I can't wait to get out there regardless.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

how bout those crappy now thru the ice off the bay??? or marina's??


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Erie angler. That sound good.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Now I'm sitting here in the office thinking to myself as I stare out the window and the sun melting the snow ....... "hmmmm, I wonder if it temps stay up and we get a little more rain if I'll be able to hit up Delaware lake this weekend for some crappie! " 

Just let it be spring already, I don't want to hunt anymore!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

This weather is great. The only problem is I hit a patch of black Ice last night. Come close to wiping out my truck. The melting and freezing again makes for bad road conditions sometimes.


----------

